# Fish tales 4 U: Got any of your own?



## Im totally me

Lol, being involved with fish for 11 years has gotten me some sad and some funny fish stories, have you got any of your own?

Here they are, if anyone is interested!
_______________________________
I heard angels could fly..........

That must have been what my female Betta was thinking! Several years ago, when I had my first Bettas (about 7 years!) I had a female Betta I named Angel. She had started jumping every time I came over to see her, hoping to get food. I didn't think much of it, untill one day when I came to feed the fish, she jumped clear outa the tank and into a box of fish medicine! I was really scared, I took everything out of the box, scooped her out and put her back in the tank. I figured she would be breathing hard, sitting at the bottom, but not her! She went on swimming around, happy as could be, like she had just had the time of her life! I was more shocked than she was!

:fish: :fish: 
_______________________________
Its a bird, its a fish, ITS SUPER FISH!!!

Another Betta story, a few years after the last one, when I got my first male Betta, who lived in a bowl. He never jumped, but I had a net over his bowl just incase. THen, one day when I was cleaning his bowl, and wasn't paying attention to him. All of the sudden, somthing flys by, I'm like, what the heck? Guess where I find fishy! Plastered to the side of the kitchen cabinet, literally. Because he was wet. I put him back in his bowl and he was fine, but he resumed being a calm fish and never jumped again!

:fish: :fish: 
_______________________________
Fresh fish?

When we moved to New Mexico, we never ate fish because it wasn't fresh. We had been spoiled with fresh Alaskin fish, that my freinds dad brought, and we had big parties. I almost got fresh fish! This was a very long time ago! I was in the habit of counting my goldfish each morning, one morning one came up missing, OK, where did he go? The lid was on securly, so what happened? A frusterated me went about my morning, and I still can't remember why I turned on the stove, but I did, and if you guessed we smelled cooking fish your right! I was so upset, and ran to my room crying. My brother came and told me he was still alive, yea right, but I came anyhow, half expecting everybody to yell April Fools!!! But he was alive, and he recovered in 2 weeks! Ohmigosh!

:fish: :fish: 
______________________________
If you want it done right, do it yourself

Thats what my Columbian tetra must have been thinking. I never was able to catch her, but one day, when I was trying to catch another tetra, she was the one that swam into my net! I was furious! Then another time, I had a net breeder ready for another fish, when I left to get somthing. Guess who I found in the breeder! The Comlumbian Tetra! Sitting their looking at the as if saying "ha, you just don't know the secret". Grrrr, she is a pain!

:fish: :fish: 
______________________________
That Diamond Tetra is a knock out!

After several years, I decided to get a second Diamond Tetra, I had lots of Tetras the same size as him, but I figured he might like a freind. So I went and bought another one. As soon as I put her in, he got really crazy, shot around the tank, and finally ran into the heater and knocked himself out! Whoa! I was in shock! About 30 seconds later he got up and was fine, very calm, and started swimming around like nothing happened!

:fish: :fish: 

I have so many more stories, but I don't want to waste to much of your time! If you have any stories of your own, I want to hear them!


----------



## mlefev

Lol, those are great stories. I haven't been keeping fish very long, so I still don't have any good stories. I'm sure other people on here do though.


----------



## Josh

Well i tried to breed my bettas for about a month and a half, caring to their every need buying only the best food for them (which was disgusting live stuff ewww lol) hoping that they would breed, kept trying until i left for vacation for 2 days and was going to give up when i came back, BUT when i came back the eggs were there and hatched about a day la8er soooooo they do it when u least expect it lol
Sad to say none of the fry lived over a month due to i was such a fish n00b i didnt properly take care of them.....and i was afreiad to clean the tank thinking i might suck one of them up, which led to an extremly dirty tank lol... =(


----------



## Im totally me

Yup, animals prefer to have their babies when your not watching! When my rabbit was expecting, I waited and waited, no babies. I went and stayed with my freinds for just one night, guess what was there when I got back! In fact, they can do it in the 15 minutes your gone! I've heard countless stories about that type of thing! In fact, with horses, they are so into having their babies when your not around, that they have made video cameras to put in the mares stalls so they can be in the house and not have to worry!

I feed my Bettas Hikari gold baby pellets. My Bettas love them! They refuse flakes, and I can't get them to eat any other brand of pellets. I used to feed them live worms, but when one of my Tetras got a disease from them, I switched to freezer dried blood worms, wich worked great untill my dog spilled them all over the carpet! Actually, my Bettas no longer like them, since they get pellets, they won't eat anything else! THEY'RE SPOILED BRATS!!!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Jpak777

I recently got back into the aquarium scene after seeing my pair of 12 year old goldfishes die.

It took me about 3 years to get over those dudes.
sniff*

Anyhow, before I can clean the tank and start over anew, I had to get rid of this 9-inch long Pleco that was in a 29g tank (I was young back then and didn't know how big a Pleco could become).

Now, Willie (We called him after "Groundskeeper" Willie from 'The Simpsons') was a very aggresive pleco. He swims fast, abused the goldfishes, sucking on their sides and latching on to them. 

Now that I think about it, Willie gave the goldfishes so much stress...it could be one of the reasons they past away quicker. I just didn't want him anymore. So I wanted to sell him.

Catching him wasn't easy. Even with 2 big nets in a 29g tank, catching this 9-inch thing was not fun. A strong bugger too. He was so aggressive he jumped out of the tank out of panic. It was a quite a drop to the floor (about 3 feet), and then he laid motionless. 

I think after that experience we wanted to cooperate because I picked him up without trouble with my bare hands and put him in a container. He was a good little boy all the way to the pet store. lol


----------



## Ice

Not fish related but here goes ... This past summer, we went to a Farm Festival with my bro-in-law and his family and my son was standing watching 2 rabbits in a cage "doing it" in the cage. Needless to say I happened to see as well and my 4 year old son asked me, "Dada, what are they doing ? Dada, what are they doing ?" Nowbeing a father and not ready to explain the birds and the bees just yet, I simply said he's scratching her back and took my son over to see the goats instead. WHEW !!! Talk about rabbit porn in action. ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Guest

lol...That's true. My little cousin (he's 9 now) and I were watching my birds when all of a sudden, a pair of my finches decided that they wanted to make more finches. "what are they doing" , "I'm not sure, lets go swing"

Then when I took my old parakeet to the lfs to get his nails trimed, they were about to grab him in the cage, and he started humping the perch. That was the first and only time i've seen a bird masturbate. I've herd about it before but never seen it. It was really embaressing because he was making these little sounds and the lady was right there and there were tons of costumers right next to him watching. then there was this emplaoyee there, who's kinda cute, learning how to do the clipping when he started. 

No fish stories really, except when i gave my little cousin a goldfish, and I told him not to feed it too much, 3 flakes a day, and he came up to me a few days later with a real sad look on his face, and he's like, "I'm sorry Andreew, But this morning I put too many flakes in goldie's tank...." can you guess how many he put in? 5 flakes. It was so funny.

I've had a bala shark jump out of 2 x 2 inch hole in the hood and I didn't know where he was for like 3 months because he was behind a plant that i have under the tank. 

I can't think of any more stories right now. nothing that trgic has happened to me before.

Andrew


----------

